# Does anyone know what these are?



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

A woman in our craft group is downsizing and moving on. She has donated a lot of her supplies to us. The lady made carved wooden eggs. 
We are assuming that these might have been used in painting the eggs. But no one knows for sure. 
I was thinking that we could possibly sell some of the things that we cannot use and donate the money to Hospice. All of our crafts are made for our craft fair with the proceeds going to the local hospice group.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

interesting


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

They are the tools (kistka) used for Pysanka eggs. When I was growing up, my mother had a friend who made them. Very pretty eggs.

http://www.learnpysanky.com/supplies.html


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, these are tools for decorating Ukrainian Easter eggs. These styluses are dipped in wax and used to draw the design on the eggs, between the many layers of colour dipping. It's a really fun craft.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Just an idea but to me they look like little chisels that would have been used to chisel out the pattern on the wooden eggs.
(the white ones look like the original type of tools used for tattooing) but for eggs!


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Are those little wells on there? I think of those Ukrainian eggs that I saw when I was researching egg decorations around Easter time. They are made with wax, I think. Sorry...didn't see the posts before mine...at least you know now and they are beautiful eggs, aren't they.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Love those eggs!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful eggs and cool tools.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I use to do the ukranian eggs but my grandmothers neighbor who taught her, then she taught me, used a metal straight pin stuck in a pencil eraser which we dipped in a bees wax candle and drew the designs. Later
when I became an adult I saw those same cool tools which would have been so much better. By then I only did a few so it was not feasible to buy them.


----------



## KellyBlock (Mar 11, 2013)

Are they the tools for dying Pysanky eggs?


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

You put dye into the open part of the little funnel and use the stick as a guide to decorate Easter eggs.

Whoops - I guess ditto would be the best answer


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

KellyBlock said:


> Are they the tools for dying Pysanky eggs?


No, they have a small well on top that hold a bit of hot wax. It drips down through the tip as you draw on the egg. You have to keep heating the tip in a candle flame and you have to periodically refill the wax reservoirs too. The dying is done after each wax application. The wax acts as a barrier to the dye so you can have multiple colours in your design.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Such beautiful designs, an inspiration for all us KPers


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Jpacquin said:


> A woman in our craft group is downsizing and moving on. She has donated a lot of her supplies to us. The lady made carved wooden eggs.
> We are assuming that these might have been used in painting the eggs. But no one knows for sure.
> I was thinking that we could possibly sell some of the things that we cannot use and donate the money to Hospice. All of our crafts are made for our craft fair with the proceeds going to the local hospice group.


They are called Kiskas and they are for Ukrainian eggs. The lady could have done wooden eggs with them.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting process.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

They are kiskas used for making Ukrainian Easter eggs. You hold the tool over an open flame to get it hot and the touch it to a cake of bees wax. It draws melted wax into the funnel of the tool and then you use it to draw a pattern onto the egg. Then it goes into a dye bath, say yellow. The dye will not take in the areas that are waxed. Remove from the dye , dry with paper towel and cover what you want to remain yellow with melted wax in the tool and put it in the next color, usually orange. Repeat this until you say your done. The egg is then held near a flame and the wax removed revealing the design. 

Butter fingers should not engage in this craft. The eggs are raw! 

I like to do some every other year or so.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like airbrushing tools.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

You didn't mention but did you ask her?


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

kponsw said:


> They are the tools (kistka) used for Pysanka eggs. When I was growing up, my mother had a friend who made them. Very pretty eggs.
> 
> http://www.learnpysanky.com/supplies.html


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## AntiqueKat (Jul 14, 2015)

It's used to hold the wax for application for the egss


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Butter fingers should not engage in this craft. The eggs are raw!
> 
> I would always empty the eggs, using that for angel food cakes and pasta as I learned how to get the whites out first and then the yolk. I would close the tiny hole (one hole) with wax and proceed as normal. We have a number of those I did on our Christmas tree every year that I did from time to time. I also had an electric tool like those shown and didn't have to mess with a separate container for hot wax.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe they are stylus for intricate painting of designs on eggs like Batik work where wax is put on the egg and it prevents color bleeding from one design onto another...I think the craft is Margutis and Pysanka egg decorating..


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

They look like they could also be used for batik (wax resist dyeing).


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

You brought some happy memories to mind as I have a friend that taught me to use those to make Ukranian easter eggs. It takes many hours depending on how intricate the design is.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

They are air sprayers for craft painting. My local nail tech uses one for air brushing paint designs on fingernails. A girlfriend of mine also uses them for painting the faces on her dolls.


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

There is no place to connect an air hose to these and they are not a gravity fed air brush. I am an airbrusher and am positive I am right. Sorry I do not have a picture of an airbrush . Check out Badgerairbrush.com or Paascheairbrush.com for more info on airbrushes.


----------

